# corn snake offspring morph calculator!



## Zodiac

I got this :

Mick's Cornsnake Progeny Predictor Program - Download Page

I'm not sure on linking to other websites? But I wanted to share this quite valuable piece of kit I looked at once. 

hopefully I'm not breaking the rules by sharing this? blah, anyway check it out... you enter which corn morphs on both male and female and it will evaluate it with percentage of which morphs the offspring will be!

hopefully this will help alot of people! : victory:


----------



## kennedykrew

This programme never loads up for me:bash:


----------



## kennedykrew

I use this programme/calculator......
http://www.pjcreptiles.com/files/GenericGenWizard.zip


----------



## Zodiac

damn! 

the program works for me! I only found it out a few days ago, but I think the one you linked is decent too!  just thought I would pass on helpful stuff i found.


----------



## eeji

kennedykrew said:


> I use this programme/calculator......
> http://www.pjcreptiles.com/files/GenericGenWizard.zip


this one's a lot better, and you can add new combinations to it, and new morphs as they are discovered.

...and for more useful stuff: :: Ians Vivarium - Free Downloads ::

...(plug plug! :blush


----------



## paulh

kennedykrew said:


> I use this programme/calculator......
> http://www.pjcreptiles.com/files/GenericGenWizard.zip


I consider this one about the best available, too. On the other hand, as far as I can tell, it is limited to merely 26 mutant genes, and the gene symbolism does not follow Pritzel's Cornsnake Morph Guide. I had some trouble figuring out the interface for adding new mutants, too.


----------



## Skyespirit86

I use this one:
Kornnatter / Cornsnakes Lexikon - Farbvarianten der Kornnattern / Cornsnake Picturegallery - Calculator


----------



## Zodiac

ok, just wanna say thanks guys!!!
i came on here to share something lol... and i leave with much better info!  thanks!


----------

